

Negative Keywords Create Positive PPC Results - nickstamoulis
http://www.brickmarketing.com/blog/negative-keywords-results.htm

======
ffumarola
Google Adwords ->

Keywords ->

See search terms... ->

All

Go back a few months and export the data into excel. Sort by cost, filter out
any keywords that convert at a cost effective cost per conversion, and look
for trends in words that cost a lot of money and don't convert. If the words
aren't relevant, add them to negatives. If they are relevant, figure out if
they need their own ad group and more effective ad copy/landing pages.

Rinse, repeat.

